# ada aqua soil users



## coseal (Jul 31, 2008)

about how long did it take for it to stop leeching color into your water column? i am goin on 3 weeks of 50-75% water changes everyother day! its getting old real fast- lol- my sps tank doesnt get this much attention! i was using tap water but i realized my ph and kh were really high, so i started mixing 50/50 rodi and tap. now the ph is @7.2 and my kh is 4.3 (salifert) do you think the high ph and kh could have an effect on the color leeching?


----------

